# Enjoying Peace in His Presence



## Lara (May 20, 2021)

For those who want to enjoy peace for every single day, you are welcome to come here, to be still, to listen, to heal, and to share in harmony with others if you want to. These words that I will be posting daily are not words from me. Author Sarah Young, has shared a very short but powerful daily blessing in a book that my daughter gave me today titled, Jesus Calling. 

Each day has 2 or 3 Bible verses but unlike any version I have ever heard before. The language is so relative, beautiful, and easy to read. 

*May 20*
When your sins weigh heavily upon you, come to Me. Confess your wrongdoing, which I know all about before you say a word. Stay in the light of my presence receiving forgiveness, cleansing, and healing. Remember that I have clothed you in my righteousness, so nothing can separate you from Me. Whenever you stumble or fall, I am there to help you up.

Man's tendency is to hide from his sin, seeking refuge in darkness. There he indulges in self-pity, denial, self-righteousness, blaming, and hatred. But I am the light of the world, and my illumination decimates the darkness. Come close to Me and let my light envelop you, driving out darkness and permeating you with peace.

1John 1:7....Isaiah 61:10....John 8:12


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2021)

*May 21*
I, the creator of the universe, am with you and for you. What more could you need? When you feel some lack, it is because you are not connecting with Me at a deep level. I offer abundant life; your part is to trust Me, refusing to worry about anything.

It is not so much adverse events that make you anxious as is your thoughts about those events. Your mind engages in efforts to take control of a situation to bring about the result you desire. Your thoughts close in on the problem like ravenous wolves....determined to make things go your way, you forget that I am in charge of your life. The only remedy is to switch your focus from the problem to My presence. Stop all your striving, and watch to see what I will do. I am the Lord!

Romans 8:31-32....Micah 7:7


----------



## ohioboy (May 21, 2021)

3 nails + 1 cross = 4given


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2021)

*May 22*
When things don't go as you would like, accept the situation immediately. If you indulge in feelings of regret, they can easily spill over the line into resentment. Remember that I am sovereign over your circumstances, and humble yourself under My mighty hand. Rejoice in what I am doing in your life, even though it is beyond your understanding.

I am the Way, the Truth, and the Life. In Me, you have everything you need, both for this life and for the Life yet to come. Don't let the impact of the world shatter your thinking or draw you away from focusing on Me. The ultimate challenge is to keep your eyes focused on Me, no matter what is going on around you. When I am central in your thinking, you are able to view circumstances from My perspective.

1Peter 5:6....John 14:6


----------



## ohioboy (May 21, 2021)

The greatest metaphor in the Bible, "It is easier for a Camel to pass through the eye of a needle then for a rich man to enter the Kingdom of Heaven".

(to add a little bible humor , it doesn't say one hump or two, two wouldn't fit).


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> ..."It is easier for a Camel to pass through the eye of a needle then for a rich man to enter the Kingdom of Heaven".



Thank you for posting that important quote from Jesus which is the basis of the Gospel. 

Jesus' hyperbole and metaphor makes his message clear that it is impossible for anyone to be saved on his own merits...by earning riches and by doing good deeds. But it's easy to accept God's gift of grace, mercy, and faith (Ephesians 2:8-9)


----------



## Meanderer (May 22, 2021)

_This is from a recipe box filled with cards with words of encouragement, joy, hope & peace, that my Wife received for Mother's day._

"Hostess secret: Your heart-setting is more important than your table-setting.  Let Love be the centerpiece that's authentically experienced and warmly remembered". (maryandmartha.com)


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2021)

*May 23*
Approach each new day with desire to find Me.  Before you get out of bed, I have already been working to prepare the path that will get you through this day.

There are hidden treasures strategically place along the way. Some of the treasures are trials, designed to set you free from the earth-shackles. Others are blessings to reveal my presence: sunshine, flowers, birds, friendships, answered prayer. 

I have not abandoned this sin wracked-world. I am still richly present in it. 

Search for deep treasure as you go through this day. You will find me all along the way.

Colossians 2:2-3....Isaiah 33:6


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2021)

*May 24*
There are actually more than four dimensions in this world where you live. In addition to the three dimensions of space and one of time, there is also the dimension of openness to my presence. This dimension transcends the others, giving you glimpses of heaven while you still reside on earth. This was part of my original design for mankind. 

Adam and Eve used to walk with me in the garden, before their expulsion from Eden. I want you to walk with me in the garden of your heart, where I have taken up permanent residence.

Bring your mind to me for rest and renewal. I will fill your thoughts with my presence. As your mind stops racing, your body relaxes and you regain awareness of me.

Genesis 3:8....Psalm 89:15


----------



## Lara (May 25, 2021)

*May 25*

The world is too much for you, my child. Your mind leaps from problem to problem to problem, tangling your thoughts in anxious knots. When you think like that, you leave me out of your world view and your mind becomes darkened. 

Though I yearn to help, I will not violate your freedom. I stand silently in the background of your mind, waiting for you to remember that I am with you.

When you turn from your problems to my presence, your load is immediately lighter. Circumstances may not have changed, but we carry your burdens together. Your compulsion to "fix" everything gives way to deep, satisfying connection with me. Together we can handle whatever this day brings. 

Isaiah 41:10....Zephaniah 3:17...Psalm 34:19


----------



## ohioboy (May 25, 2021)

Signed: Unredeemed

Summoned to a votexed mind,
Able to, but quite unwilling.
To break this bond, this mental meld,
Of this journey, dark but thrilling.

A statue of a headless crow
Guards the funneled chambered tomb.
As foretold to me some years ago,
I'd incubate in another womb.

Escorted by Satan's Saints,
Each chained by their worldly deeds.
I ended at a fiery throne: 
"The King of Hell" inscribed the Frieze.

I dropped down and down, sin by sin.
My gravity gait began to grind.
Death's door opened, behold, the Sow.
I could smell and taste the Boar's brine.

"I've long awaited  your evil soul,
Rest in Peace in my torture cell.
Welcome to my Sanctuary---
My cozy Kingdom I call "HELL".


----------



## terry123 (May 25, 2021)

Love them Lara.  Your postings remind me of my daily word devotionals.  I will post a few of them also.


----------



## Lara (May 25, 2021)

Sure, terry! I look forward to it. Feel free to post them whenever you'd like. What I've been posting here is also from a daily devotional my daughter ordered from Amazon and sent to me as a surprise for no particular reason.


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2021)

When the weather report says,
'Storm warning,'
may the soul report be,
'Peace, be still.'


----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2021)

Thank you for posting this Lara. Several times a day, I thank God for all the wonderful blessings he has given me.


----------



## Lara (May 26, 2021)

I find myself doing that too, Pappy. And I'm also thankful these daily devotions from Jesus' Words bring you joy.
It's the perfect way to start our day isn't it...that and a cup of coffee   

*May 26*

In a world of unrelenting changes, I am the one who never changes. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end. Find in me the stability for which you have yearned.

I created a beautifully ordered world; one that reflected my perfection. Now, however, the world is under the bondage of sin and evil. Everyone on the planet faces gaping jaws of uncertainty. The only antidote to this poisonous threat is drawing closer to me. In my presence you can face uncertainty with perfect Peace.

Revelation 22:13....John 16:33 (amplified Bible)


----------



## ohioboy (May 26, 2021)

Matthew 19:14 New International Version (NIV)

Jesus said, “Let the little children come to me, and do not hinder them, for the kingdom of heaven belongs to such as these.”


----------



## Lara (May 27, 2021)

*May 27*

Seek my face at the beginning of your day. This practice enables you to "put me on" and "wear me" throughout the day. Most people put on clothes soon after arising from bed. Similarly, the sooner you "put me on" by communicating with me, the better prepared you are for whatever comes your way.

To "wear me" is essentially to have my mind; to think my thoughts. Ask the Holy Spirit, your helper, to control your thinking; be transformed by this renewal within you. Thus you are well equipped to face whatever people and situations I bring your way. Clothing your mind in me is your best preparation for each day.

This discipline brings Joy and Peace to you and those around you.

Psalm 27:8...Romans 13:14...Colossians 3:12


----------



## Tommy (May 27, 2021)

Clothe yourselves with the Lord Jesus Christ, and do not think about how to gratify the desires of the flesh.  As God’s chosen people, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and patience.


----------



## Lara (May 27, 2021)

Wow Tommy. I was thinking that the devotion I posted today needed a little something extra. And you delivered.
Or I should say, He delivered. Yes. He is certainly present here.

Good morning Meanderer and ohioboy...and to those quietly visiting.


----------



## ohioboy (May 27, 2021)

Lara, have you ever read this book? Lucy was one of the 3 Sheperd children of Fatima who witnessed Mary's apparition. In it she describes how Mother Mary opened the Earth, and they witnessed souls screaming moving about in torment. 

Fatima in Lucia's own words


----------



## Lara (May 27, 2021)

?


Lara said:


> For those who want to enjoy peace for every single day, you are welcome to come here, to be still, to listen, to heal, and to share in harmony with others if you want to. These words that I will be posting daily are not words from me. Author Sarah Young, has shared a very short but powerful daily devotion in a book titled, Jesus Calling.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 27, 2021)

John 14:6 *Jesus* said, “I am the *way* and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.” John 3:5 *Jesus* answered, “Very truly I tell you, no one can enter the kingdom of God unless they are born of water and the Spirit.”


----------



## Lara (May 28, 2021)

*May 28*

The purpose of my instruction is that all believers would be filled with love, a pure heart, a clear conscience, and genuine faith.
But some have missed this point and have turned away from these things. Their loyalty is divided between me and the world.

Man tends to make himself the measure of all things. But man is tiny compared to my Father's power, glory, and majestic vastness. That is why most people don't see God. I have come into the world to save sinners, even the worst of sinners. I have patience and will fill you with faith and love and you will receive eternal life. Enjoy the radiant beauty of my presence! Share it with the world!

1Timothy 1:5-6, 15-16...James 4:8...Acts 17:28...Psalm 145:3-6


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 28, 2021)

Romans 1:20, KJV: "For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, _even_ his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:"


----------



## Lara (May 28, 2021)

Introduction to Sarah Young's Devotional
Maybe I can replace this with an easier to read photo...


----------



## Lara (May 28, 2021)

*May 29*

I am with you, watching over you constantly. I am Emmanuel (God with you). My presence enfolds you in radiant love. Nothing, including the brightest blessings and the darkest trials, can separate you from me. Some of my children find me more readily during dark times, when difficulties force them to depend on me. Others are closer to me when their lives are filled with good things. They respond with Thanksgiving and praise, thus opening wide the door to my presence.

I know precisely what you need to draw nearer to me. Go through each day looking for what I have prepared for you. Accept every event as my hand tailored provision for your needs. When you view your life this way, the most reasonable response is to be thankful. Do not reject any of my gifts. Find me in every situation.

Matthew 1:23...Colossians 2:6-7


----------



## Tommy (May 29, 2021)

Just as you received Christ Jesus as Lord, continue to live your lives in Him, rooted and built up in Him, strengthened in the faith as you were taught, and overflowing with thankfulness.


----------



## Lara (May 29, 2021)

*May 30*

The peace that I give you transcends your intellect. When most of your mental energy goes into efforts to figure things out, you are unable to receive this glorious gift. I look into your mind and see thoughts spinning round and round...going nowhere...accomplishing nothing. All the while my peace hovers over you, searching for a place to land.

Be still in my presence, inviting me to control your thoughts. Let my light soak into your heart, until you are aglow with my very being. This is the most effective way to receive my peace.

2 Thessalonians 3:16....Job 22:21


----------



## Lara (May 31, 2021)

*May 31*

I am involved in each moment of your life. I have carefully mapped out every inch of your journey through this day, even though much of it may feel haphazard. Because the world is in a fallen condition, things always seem to be unraveling around the edges. Expect to find trouble in this day. At the same time, trust that my way is perfect, even in the midst of such messy imperfection. 

Stay conscious of me as you go through this day, remembering that I never leave your side. Let the Holy Spirit guide you step by step, protecting you from unnecessary trials and equipping you to get through whatever must be endured.

As you trudge through the sludge of this fallen world, keep your mind in heavenly places with me. Thus the Light of my presence shines on you, giving you peace and joy that circumstances can't touch.

Psalm 18:30...Isaiah 41:13


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2021)

I am a mighty God, nothing is too difficult for me. I have chosen to use weak ones like you to accomplish my purposes. Your weakness is designed to open you up to my power. Therefore, do not fear your limitations or measure the days demands against your strength. What I require of you is to stay connected with me, living in trusting dependence on my limitless sources. 

When you face unexpected demands, there is no need to panic. Remember, I am with you. Talk with me and listen while I talk you through each challenging situation.

I am not a careless God. When I allow difficulties to come into your life, I equip you fully to handle them. Relax in my presence, trusting in my strength.

Luke 1:37...2Corinthians:12:9


----------



## Liberty (Jun 1, 2021)

Lara said:


> I am a mighty God, nothing is too difficult for me. I have chosen to use weak ones like you to accomplish my purposes. Your weakness is designed to open you up to my power. Therefore, do not fear your limitations or measure the days demands against your strength. What I require of you is to stay connected with me, living in trusting dependence on my limitless sources.
> 
> When you face unexpected demands, there is no need to panic. Remember, I am with you. Talk with me and listen while I talk you through each challenging situation.
> 
> ...


Lara, have you read about  the life of Sara Young?  Very interesting and moving.


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2021)

I haven't but I will. Thank you. 
I did begin reading her intro and it's really good. 
I tried to post a pic of the beginning of it here but it's hard to read.


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2021)

*June 2*

Relax in my healing holy presence. Be still while I transform your heart and mind. Let go of cares and worries so that you can receive my peace. Cease striving, and know that I am God.

Do not be like Pharisees who multiplied regulations, creating their own form of "godliness". They got so wrapped up in their own rules that they lost sight of me. Even today man-made rules about how to live a Christian life enslave many people. Their focus is on their performance, rather than me.

It is through knowing me intimately that you become like me. This requires spending time alone with me. Let go. Relax. Be still and know that I am God.

Psalm 46:10...1John 3:2


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 2, 2021)

*without Me you can do nothing* (somewhere in John)

I need to remember that one

Pray for me


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *without Me you can do nothing* (somewhere in John)
> 
> I need to remember that one
> 
> Pray for me


"I am the vine; you are the branches. Whoever abides in me and I in him, he it is that bears much fruit, for apart from me you can do nothing".    John 15:5 ESV


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 2, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> "I am the vine; you are the branches. Whoever abides in me and I in him, he it is that bears much fruit, for apart from me you can do nothing". John 15:5 ESV


Yeah, that's the one

Thank you, brother Jim


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 2, 2021)

_“Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble of heart; and you will find rest. For my yoke is easy, and my burden is light.”_
*—Matthew 11:25-30*


----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm praying Gary. Good for you to want to seek him first.

"Seek Ye first the kingdom of God and his righteousness, 
and all these things shall be added unto you"
Matthew 6:33

I often forget to stop and pray for his guidance and for his will to be done before trying to do things all by myself...and mess up


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 2, 2021)

Lara said:


> I'm praying Gary


There is *so much* power in that

I never knew

Thank you, Lara


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 2, 2021)

​Love Your Enemies​43 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.’ 44 [a]But I say to you, love your enemies, bless those who curse you, do good to those who hate you, and pray for those who spitefully use you and persecute you, 45 that you may be sons of your Father in heaven; for He makes His sun rise on the evil and on the good, and sends rain on the just and on the unjust. 46 *For if you love those who love you, what reward have you? Do not even the tax collectors do the same? *47 And if you greet your [b]brethren only, what do you do more _than others?_ Do not even the [c]tax collectors do so? 48 Therefore you shall be perfect, just as your Father in heaven is perfect. Matthew 5:43-48 NKJV

I get this
Big time

(fun to prove The Bible out)


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *[*June 3*] *.........Love Your Enemies​43 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall love your neighbor and hate your enemy.’ 44 [a]But I say to you, love your enemies, bless those who curse you, do good to those who hate you, and pray for those who spitefully use you and persecute you, 45 that you may be sons of your Father in heaven; for He makes His sun rise on the evil and on the good, and sends rain on the just and on the unjust. 46 *For if you love those who love you, what reward have you? Do not even the tax collectors do the same? *47 And if you greet your [b]brethren only, what do you do more _than others?_ Do not even the [c]tax collectors do so? 48 Therefore you shall be perfect, just as your Father in heaven is perfect. *Matthew 5:43-48 NKJV*


Let's make this today's devotion. Gary, before entering SF just now I said my morning prayer and I told God that I was a little concerned that even though the daily devotions I've posted are based on His Word they aren't exactly his words, and so maybe they needed more "meat" from the scriptures that say so much more. And I asked God to intervene somehow if it be His will.

Then, here I am only minutes from my prayer and your post is exactly what I meant. God heard me and I believe God used you to answer my prayer in Jesus name. He is so present! This is why we know he is who he says he is.

(my prayer included you too btw...in a good way lol...per your request above to help remember that without Him you can do nothing)


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Just as you received Christ Jesus as Lord, continue to live your lives in Him, rooted and built up in Him, strengthened in the faith as you were taught, and overflowing with thankfulness.


And others too have added powerful references directly from scripture. Thank you everyone who has.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 3, 2021)

Lara said:


> God heard me and I believe God used you to answer my prayer in Jesus name


I have had that experience, many times, of late

I pray, and God uses someone to answer

A carpenter, friend of mine was so instrumental in regard to several things (direct answers)
The cool thing, he's not a religious man.....never a mention 
Until just a few days ago
I hadn't brought anything up, but he told me he was reading....and believing what he read

If not pressed, God can do His work
In all of us

Turns out, even me

Thank you for that, Lara


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 3, 2021)

*Blessed are the peacemakers, 
for they shall be called children of God. 

Matthew 5:3-10 *


----------



## Lara (Jun 3, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> *Blessed are the peacemakers,
> for they shall be called children of God.
> 
> Matthew 5:3-10 *


Thank you for that scripture verse Paco. My daughter is a peacemaker. She told me that the reason she is is because when she was little she always remembered me telling her that she was the peacemaker of the family. She believed she was. I wish I had told all 4 of my children that now...would've saved us a lot of trials and tribulations


----------



## Lara (Jun 4, 2021)

Welcome challenging times as opportunities to trust me. You have me beside you and my Spirit within you, so no set of circumstances is too much for you to handle. When the path before you is dotted with difficulties, beware of measuring your strength against those challenges. That calculation is certain to riddle you with anxiety. Without me, you wouldn't make past the first hurdle.

The way to walk through demanding days is to grip my hand tightly and stay in close communication with me. Let your thoughts and spoken words be richly flavored with trust and thankfulness. Regardless of the day's problems, I can keep you in perfect peace as you stay close to me.

James 1:2...Philippians 4:13...Isaiah 26:3


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 4, 2021)

"5But if anyone keeps His word, the love of God has been truly perfected in him. By this we know that we are in Him: 6Whoever claims to abide in Him must walk as Jesus walked.   7Beloved, I am not writing to you a new commandment, but an old one, which you have had from the beginning. This commandment is the message you have heard.…"

1 John 2:6


----------



## Lara (Jun 5, 2021)

*June 5*
Seek me first, the Kingdom of God, and it's righteousness, and you will find fulfillment of your deepest longings. My world is filled with beautiful things; they are meant to be reminders of my abiding presence. The earth still declares my glory to those who have eyes to see and ears to hear.

You had a darkened mind before you sought me wholeheartedly. I chose to pour my light into you so that you can be a beacon to others. There is no room for pride in this position. Your part is to reflect my glory and honor.

Psalm 105:4...Psalm 19: 1-2...Isaiah 60:2


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Ecclesiastes 3 (NLT)

A Time for Everything​1 For everything there is a season,
a time for every activity under heaven.
2 A time to be born and a time to die.
A time to plant and a time to harvest.
3 A time to kill and a time to heal.
A time to tear down and a time to build up.
4 A time to cry and a time to laugh.
A time to grieve and a time to dance.
5 A time to scatter stones and a time to gather stones.
A time to embrace and a time to turn away.
6 A time to search and a time to quit searching.
A time to keep and a time to throw away.
7 A time to tear and a time to mend.
    A time to be quiet and a time to speak.
8 A time to love and a time to hate.
    A time for war and a time for peace.
9 What do people really get for all their hard work? 10 I have seen the burden God has placed on us all. 11 Yet God has made everything beautiful for its own time. He has planted eternity in the human heart, but even so, people cannot see the whole scope of God’s work from beginning to end. 12 So I concluded there is nothing better than to be happy and enjoy ourselves as long as we can. 13 And people should eat and drink and enjoy the fruits of their labor, for these are gifts from God.

14 And I know that whatever God does is final. Nothing can be added to it or taken from it. God’s purpose is that people should fear him. 15 What is happening now has happened before, and what will happen in the future has happened before, because God makes the same things happen over and over again.
♥♥♥♥♥
I often wonder why he makes us shampoo, rinse and repeat all the time. I think it's because He's constantly giving us a do over. A chance to make things right. A chance to come to Him. A chance to do the right thing. There is a time for everything. But God wants there to be a time for us to accept Him as Lord and Savior. May He bless us all and open our eyes and hearts each and every day.


----------



## Lara (Jun 5, 2021)

*June 6*
Remember that you live in a fallen world, an abnormal world tainted by sin. Much frustration and failure result from seeking perfection in this life. There is nothing perfect in this world except me. That is why closeness to me satisfies deep yearnings and fills you with joy.

I have planted, longing for perfection, in every human heart. This is a good desire which I alone can fulfill. But most people seek this fulfillment in other people and earthly pleasures or achievements. Thus they create idols, before which they bow down. I will have no other gods before me! Make me the deepest desire of your heart. Let me fill your yearning for perfection.

Exodus 20:3...Psalm 37:4


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2021)

_Have a Sweet Sunday everyone..._

_Let the morning bring me word of your unfailing love,_
_for I have put my trust in you.
Show me the way I should go,
for you, I lift up my soul._
_Psalm 143:8_


----------



## Lara (Jun 7, 2021)

*June 7*
I am all around you, like a cocoon of Light. My presence with you is a promise, independent of your awareness of me. Many things can block this awareness, but the major culprit is worry. My children tend to accept worry as an inescapable fact of life. However, worry is a form of unbelief. It is an anathema to me.

Who is in charge of your life? If it is you, then you have good reason to worry. But since I am in charge, worry is both unnecessary and counterproductive. When you begin to feel anxious about something, relinquish the situation back to me. Back off a bit, redirect your focus to me. I will either take care of the problem myself or show you how to handle it. In this world you will have problems, but you need not lose sight of me.

Luke 12:22-31...John 16:33
`


----------



## Lara (Jun 8, 2021)

*June 8*
I want you to be all mine, filled with the light of my presence. I gave everything for you by living as a man, then dying for your sins and living again. Hold back nothing from me. Bring me your most secret thoughts in your prayers. Anything you bring to me I transform and cleanse from darkness. I know everything about you, far more than you know of yourself. I have all the power in heaven and on earth but I restrain my yearning to make everything perfect for you, waiting instead for you to come to me for help.

Seek me with a teachable spirit. Come into my presence with thanksgiving, desiring to be transformed.

Matthew 28:18...Psalm 100:4
`


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Ecclesiastes 3 (NLT)
> 
> A Time for Everything​1 For everything there is a season,
> a time for every activity under heaven.
> ...


You do know a lot of that was lyrics to a hit song?


----------



## terry123 (Jun 8, 2021)

God is my strength, my substance, my source, and my supply.  I open my mind to divine ideas, and I am grateful for the flow of good in my life.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2021)

One of my favorite nighttime prayers.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2021)

*June 9*

I found this note placed in my mother's Bible that she had copied from a book she read:
***********************
"Like someone peeling an onion, the Lord reveals one layer of sin in my life at a time. He gently exposes my failings, my prejudice, and my pride. Then he invites me to repent; to turn away from my destructive bent. To take advantage of his grace and the new paths of life he shows me.

And then, step by step, to move toward becoming what I was meant to be with God doing the real work. We'll have to cooperate. We will have to change, and change hurts. But I can promise you this...it hurts good."
***********************

*Today's Message.*.. Seek to live in my love which covers a multitude of sins...both yours and others. Wear my love like a cloak of light covering you from head to toe. Have no fear, for perfect love casts out fear. Look to other people through lenses of love...see them from my perspective. This is how you walk in the light and it pleases me.

I want my body of believers to be radiant with the light of my presence. How I grieve when pockets of darkness increasingly dim the love-light. Return to me, your first love. Gaze at me in the splendor of holiness, and my love will once again envelop you in light.

1 Peter 4:8...1John 4:18...Revelation 2:4


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 9, 2021)

The "Perfect" example of being non-judgemental:

"Let he among you who is without sin cast the first stone".


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jun 9, 2021)

terry123 said:


> God is my strength, my substance, my source, and my supply.  I open my mind to divine ideas, and I am grateful for the flow of good in my life.


Yes, this, and also, whatever is hurtful to you, do not do to others.


----------



## Lara (Jun 9, 2021)

*June 10*

Rest in me my child. Give your mind a break from planning and trying to anticipate what will happen. Pray continually, asking my spirit to take charge of the details of this day. Remember that you are on  journey with me.

When you try to peer into the future and plan for every possibility, you ignore your constant companion who sustains you moment by moment. As you gaze anxiously into the distance, you don't even feel the strong grip of my hand holding yours. How foolish you are my child!

Remembrance of me is a daily discipline. Never lose sight of my presence with you.This will keep you resting in me all day, every day.

1 Thessalonians 5:17...Psalm 62:5

You Are My Hiding Place...


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 9, 2021)

"He among you who is without sin has not been born yet".


----------



## Lara (Jun 11, 2021)

*June 11*

Trust me and don't be afraid, for I am your strength and your song. Do not let fear dissipate your energy. Instead, invest your energy in trusting me and singing my song. The battle for control of your mind is fierce, and years of worry have made you vulnerable to the enemy. Therefore, you need to be vigilant in guarding your thoughts. 

Do not despise this weakness in yourself, because I am using it to draw you closer to me. Your constant need for me creates an intimacy that is well worth all the effort. You are not alone for this struggle for your mind. My spirit living within you is ever ready to help in this striving. Ask him to control your mind. He will bless you with life and peace.


----------



## Lara (Jun 12, 2021)

*June 12*

Let me help you get through this day. There are many possible ways to travel between your getting up in the morning and you're lying down at night. Stay alert to the many choices along the way, being continually aware of my presence. You will get through this day one way or the other. One way is to moan and groan, stumbling along with shuffling feet. But there is a better way.

You can choose to walk with me along the path of peace, leaning on me as much as you need. There will be difficulties along the way but you can face them confidently in my strength. Thank me for each problem you encounter, and watch to see how I transform trials into blessings.

1 Corinthians 10:10...Luke 1:79


----------



## Lara (Jun 13, 2021)

June 13

I am creating something new in you...a bubbling spring of joy that spills over into other's lives. Delight as my Spirit flows through you to bless others. Let yourself become a reservoir of the Spirit's fruit.

Your part is to live close to me.open to all that I am doing in you. Don't try to control the streaming of my spirit through you. Just keep focusing on me as we walk through this day together. Enjoy my presence, which permeates you with Love, Joy, and Peace.

John 3:8...Galatians 5:22


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 13, 2021)

Lara said:


> June 13
> 
> I am creating something new in you...a bubbling spring of joy that spills over into other's lives. Delight as my Spirit flows through you to bless others. Let yourself become a reservoir of the Spirit's fruit.
> 
> ...


That girl looks like a life size Doll!


----------



## Lara (Jun 14, 2021)

*June 14 *(last time I'll be posting a date)

I'm going to take a little time to pray about the devotions I've been posting everyday and ask God for further direction.

I just feel a new season coming and it's time for me to wait and listen. Thank you to those who have supported this thread. It has been very meaningful. I'm making a list so I can keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.

I'm not saying goodbye to the thread. I'll be posting random things occasionally. We can all continue to post whatever is on our hearts if you want...be it scripture, songs, words of faith hope love joy peace, questions, prayer requests, support for one another, etc. I just won't be posting daily devotions.

It can still be a quiet gathering place of like minds if you'd like 
`


----------



## Lara (Jun 14, 2021)

I've been praying for a church for years and yesterday God answered. It was really special. Good people. Very real. Love and kindness filled the air. On one side sat a woman in late stages of cancer and on the other side were my sweet neighbors who saved a seat for me.


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 14, 2021)

"He who is without sin has never watched a soap opera".


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 14, 2021)

"Those who believe a little child is a burden, has never been one".


----------



## Lara (Jun 14, 2021)

okay folks, for anyone unfamiliar with scripture...those aren't in the Bible


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2021)

Janet Paschal - God Will Make a Way​


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 14, 2021)

Lara said:


> okay folks, for anyone unfamiliar with scripture...those aren't in the Bible


I sorry.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 14, 2021)

“You are the light of the world. A town built on a hill cannot be hidden. 15 Neither do people light a lamp and put it under a bowl. Instead they put it on its stand, and it gives light to everyone in the house. 16 In the same way, let your light shine before others, that they may see your good deeds and glorify your Father in heaven.

Matthew 5 14-16​


----------



## Lara (Jun 14, 2021)

Good one Paco! 

ohioboy...it's okay, don't cry  ...not everything has to be directly from the Bible here but I just thought I should clarify since those were written in the style of a proverb and may have been misleading someone to think..."where does it say that in the Bible"? Most content here is biblically based in this thread so that's why I clarified.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2021)

My Heavenly Father:


----------



## Lara (Jun 14, 2021)

Cool... "Persistently Pursuing" sounds like something clever you would say, Meanderer. It just kinda' rolls off the tongue
That's a tall order for a father....no problem for The Father though.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2021)

"The journey of life seems stuck in fast-forward.  Reflection and gratitude are simple ways to slow down the pace".


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2021)

"Let your morning coffee be a reminder:  Lord, I totally need a grace fix for today!  Apart from You I can do nothing"!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 29, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> "Let your morning coffee be a reminder: Lord, I totally need a grace fix for today! *Apart from You I can do nothing"!*


Amen to* that*, big brother


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2021)

"Glory to God, who is able, through His mighty power at work within us, to accomplish infinitely more than we might ask or think."  Ephesians 3:20 NLT


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2021)

Take refuge in Him.
He is your refuge and your fortress.
Trust in Him.  Psalm 91:1-2

You are my hiding place. 
You always fill my heart with songs of deliverance 
whenever I call your name. 
I will trust in you


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2021)

_The world you inhabit is a place of constant changes, _
_more than your mind can absorb without taking a toll on you. 
_
_But Jesus is the same yesterday, today, and forever. Since He never changes,_
_your relationship with Him provides a rock-solid foundation for your life._

_*He will NEVER leave you*_ 

Hebrews 13:8
Psalm 102:25-27
Psalm 48:14


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2021)

"Today, God has prepared good things for me -
good plans for me to fulfill...
good words for me to share...
good works for me to walk in.
It's all good"!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2021)

"Never undertake more work than you can go through with calmness of spirit".  -  John Wesley


----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Mar 19, 2022)

Somewhere around Thanksgiving, I had a minor stroke.
I lost about 80% vision in my right eye.

My drivers license has expired; I live ten miles from the town near me,
which has the only grocery store available. 
 Driving is essential to my existence, relying on others to go to the store for me has been a hassle.
*I've been praying for God to restore my vision.*

Today, I awoke with 80-85% vision in my eye-praise God, *He Still answers Prayer* (even for old sinners, like me).

Continue your prayers, miracles still occur!

I'm Happy, happy, happy and grateful! grateful! grateful!


----------



## Lara (Mar 19, 2022)

Good News Jerry!!  Wow...so so happy for you


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Continue your prayers, miracles still occur!


Yes, yes they do


----------

